# 2016 bluewave 2200 purebay 200hp yamaha super clean super nice 44k



## skeg (Nov 12, 2009)

2016 2200 bluewave purebay 200hp yamaha super clean super nice, pics on request call brad at 409-370-3555 44k


----------

